# Missing feathers/ irritated skin



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So I have 4 out 12 hens that are missing some feathers on their necks. I checked for bugs and eggs on the feather shafts and didnt see any. I checked the nesting boxes and roosts with a flashlight at night and didnt see anything. I figured they were just pecking each other. Today I noticed red irritated skinn.









So can they have mites that I can't see? Any ideas?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

May be mites. Not great on the diseases though.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks pretty chewed up. I'd be concerned and coating that with blue kote or something. I'd be checking to be sure nothing is getting into the coop. If they're scratching themselves, that's pretty heavy self trauma.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Went and got some stuff to put on. Thanks EV


----------

